# The top rated TV show when you were born ?



## IKE (Aug 23, 2017)

The top rated show in 1950 was the Lone Range but we didn't get our first television till 1956 when I was six years old.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh dear.  I don't think anyone had a TV the year I was born.   At least not regular folks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh dear.  I don't think anyone had a TV the year I was born.   At least not regular folks.









nthego:


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 23, 2017)

When I was born, Huh? Well, by the time we bed down the dinosaurs for the night, the sun god would have started his journey to sunrise. We did not have this "television" you speak of. That explains why we have boomers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

1953 - these were shows of the year I was born, but we didn't have a TV either until I was around 5 I think.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 23, 2017)

We didn't have a TV set until the mid 50's. I do remember walking down the street to my Aunts house with my Mom and Dad to watch the Jack Benny show on a tiny TV screen much smaller than my computer screen.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2017)

We didn't have a TV until the mid 50s.  The first time I remember seeing a TV set was when I was about 5.  We had radio.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)

Radio only in Dem Dare days ...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 24, 2017)

The top rated show in 1952 was "I Love Lucy',I vaguely remember watching part of episode of "What's My Line' with my parents when I was maybe 4 or 5 The show ran on CBS from '50-'67.I don't know when my parents bought our black&white TV,could of been in 1950 when my sister was born Sue


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2017)

When I was born tv was not available yet. We listened to the radio and I did have an old hand cranked movie projector.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 24, 2017)

I was born 1933 and television was a novelty presented at the 1933 World's Fair.  

http://www.earlytelevision.org/chicago_1933_worlds_fair.html


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2017)

Not having an answer, I had to go look it up ....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_years_in_television 


Had a TINY black and white set in the late 1940s, and the only TV I remember watching then was wresting in the evenings.  Daytime TV didn't really exist at that time.


----------



## hangover (Aug 24, 2017)

In 1953, my guess would be it was probably I LOVE LUCY, but I don't remember. The first show I remember watching was THE LITTLE RASCALS, but those were before 53'.


----------



## Whisper (Aug 25, 2017)

Bonanza


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> 1953 - these were shows of the year I was born, but we didn't have a TV either until I was around 5 I think.




Oh the memories you brought back to me with "The Life of Riley". I just had to watch it and was remembering how much my Dad loved that show. He would watch it all the time. I was little but I can still remember how he would laugh and laugh. You made my night !


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 26, 2017)

IKE said:


> The top rated show in 1950 was the Lone Range but we didn't get our first television till 1956 when I was six years old.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41154



I listened to it on the radio. Hi Ho Silver, it's the Lone Ranger.

Now it's the Loan Arranger I visit.

:goodnight:


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't remember what show was or even existed on the year I was born,but I do remember shows that aired when I was 4 or 5 yrs old. I loved Howdy Doody,I Love Lucy,Make room for Daddy and my favorite memories of a show I loved was The Lone Ranger.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2017)

We didn't have a TV until I was about 4 or 5...but the top rated show in the UK the year I was born, was Gunsmoke!!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 1, 2017)

There was NO TV when I was born in 1936.

Now if you wanna talk about old-time Radio, I'm your man! 

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 1, 2017)

No TV in 1936 when I was born!

The "Imagination Pictures" were better on Radio!

The public was offered TV on a large commercial scale in 1947.

Hal


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> Oh the memories you brought back to me with "The Life of Riley". I just had to watch it and was remembering how much my Dad loved that show. He would watch it all the time. I was little but I can still remember how he would laugh and laugh. You made my night !



I loved both of those. Especially Life of Riley. "What a revoltin development this is"


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2017)

Trade said:


> I loved both of those. Especially Life of Riley. "What a revoltin development this is"



I can still remember him saying that. I also remember he said "You dirty rat" a lot. My Dad would crack up.


----------

